
Ask HN: What is a good visitor to pre-beta signup rate? - polysaturate
I recently went live with a landing page for a new B2B SaaS app, and I am getting about 25-30% of visitors entering their email for future beta access.<p>However, I haven&#x27;t seen anyone, any blog post, etc talk about what type of conversion rate is poor&#x2F;good&#x2F;great.<p>With that being said, has anyone come across any  good articles or past experiences on beta landing pages?
======
dangrossman
If you send 1000 preschoolers to the computer lab and sit them in front of
your landing page, you'll get no signups. Sit 10 businesses you've already
spoken to on the phone about their problems, businesses your service could
save hundreds of thousands of dollars, and all 10 will sign up. Your website's
conversion rate is less than 1%: just 10 out of 1010 people signed up, but you
actually converted 100% of your prospective customers.

The point is that websites don't have conversion rates, which is why there
aren't any useful blog posts listing what conversion rate you should be aiming
for. Whether your 25-30% e-mail opt-in rate is good depends on what percentage
of the people you sent to that page were in your target audience to start
with.

If 100% of them were people you spoke to on the phone that sounded super
interested in your service, maybe 25% is bad. If they're just people clicking
through a link in a guest post you wrote on some blog, 25% giving you their
e-mail is probably excellent.

~~~
polysaturate
So far, just for proof of random stranger concept, it's just on lower traffic
beta listing websites, and a few low traffic websites. So, mostly cold web
traffic leads, with a possible slightly higher bias to sign up based on the
type of site sending them.

A previous venture, while not measured with the same accuracy, had less than
half of the conversion of similar traffic at the same stage.

------
tixocloud
While it's great to gauge interest, beta landing pages, especially very simple
ones that require only an email address, could be a dagger in disguise.

Usually, the simpler the form, the higher the conversion rate. It's really
easy for someone to give them your email but the question is if they will
actually become customers. That said, providing an email address itself is a
form or validation and gives you the opportunity to reach out to them. Case in
point, we received 100s of leads with a simple form but no one converted. Our
new venture received just a handful of leads with minimal promotion but we've
been in touch with most of them.

You'll also have to consider the quality of the traffic that you're bringing
to your landing page.

That said, general conversion rates are useful to some degree. What you'll
want to do is evaluate any changes that you make going forward with your
current conversion rate to see if anything' changed.

------
joeld42
25-30% conversion to email signup is a very good rate.

~~~
alain94040
Yes. Where is the traffic coming from, and are the numbers meaningful?

Anything above single-digit % is good, for regular traffic. If the traffic is
from people you pitched personally, then of course your percentage won't scale
once you get more traffic from people who don't know you.

------
siquick
As long as the cost of acquisition is lower than the lifetime value of your
customer, then you're on the right path.

